# Head bump?



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

This little one was amongst my EE's. He's the only one with this head feature... Is it a mix chick? Or an actually bad bump?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks like an abcess or vaulted skull. Deffinitly not normal.


----------



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Looks like an abcess or vaulted skull. Deffinitly not normal.


So what does this mean for little "Tuff"?


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Wow, if little Tuff eats and poops and seems to be ok, then he should be fine. I don't know.


----------



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

cluck_and_quack said:


> So what does this mean for little "Tuff"?


Everything I have read on vaulted skulls refers to silkies. He/she is an EE. I think anyway. He/she was in the ameraucana bin with 7 others. I know they are most likely not true Ameraucanas but EE's. Silkies were bred to have vaulted skulls. I hope it's not an abscess. I wouldn't know what to do.


----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

Does it have feathered feet? Could be a partridge Silkie.


----------



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

Pathfindersfarm said:


> Does it have feathered feet? Could be a partridge Silkie.


Clean feet


----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

Did this chick come in a shipment that was mailed to you? If so, I would at least call the hatchery and let them know of the issue. You might get a credit for him, if nothing else. 

For now, I think all you can do is just watch it and see what happens. Is his behavior normal, acting like the other birds? If so, just keep an eye on him and let's see what happens.


----------



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

He was not mailed. I got them all at TSC marked as Ameraucanas. I believe them to NOT be true Ameraucanas but Easter eggers. The look more like EE pics then the true blood Ameraucana pics. He's doing fine. Feathers are starting to grow in his bald spot. It is still raised and funky looking. But he (or she) is growing right in proportion to his brooder mates. None of the other chicks peck at it and it doesn't seem to hurt. So I am just gonna leave him as is and keep an eye on him. But the worry is gone as he is doing great! Post an updated pic in the morn!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

My opinion is from an injury. Try a dose of homeopathic calendula 30 c just once. That might be enough to put it right. I've seen homeopathic calendula (great healer of non-healing wounds) fix things antibiotics and surgery couldn't touch. No downside as worst thing is it does nothing.


----------



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you. I have no idea what that stuff is but I will look it up and see where I can get it!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Try health food store.


----------



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks I will!!!


----------

